# Duda sobre lenguaje de programación



## MIX (Sep 9, 2009)

Que tal!!
Recientemente habia publicado otro tema pero este es diferente:

Necesito algunas recomendaciones y si es posible tutoriales porque tengo la intensión de comenzar a aprender en lenguaje C porque voy a estudiar mecatronica y quiero adelantarme un poco.Tambien si no es mucho pedir  que me digan de otro lenguaje para programar robots y eso(en caso de que el C sea muy dificil).Si me pueden decir si necesito aprender algo antes del C se los agradeceré y si es muy avanzado algo mas facil para empezar (voy en primer semestre de bachillerato)


Gracias


----------



## ciri (Sep 9, 2009)

con los micros de hoy en día podés programar tranquilo en C, pero no vendría mal aprender un poco de assembler tambien, que tal vez es un poco más complicado que C.. fijate de buscar algo de eso..


----------



## ilcapo (May 30, 2018)

Hola, una consulta al foro, para comenzar con sistemas embebidos que lenguaje se utiliza mas ? me dijieron que Python ni lo vea que es una perdida de tiempo. Me recomendaron PHP y linux, ustedes que opinan ? gracias


----------



## chclau (May 30, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola, una consulta al foro, para comenzar con sistemas embebidos que lenguaje se utiliza mas ? me dijieron que Python ni lo vea que es una perdida de tiempo. Me recomendaron PHP y linux, ustedes que opinan ? gracias


La verdad, no se entiende tu pregunta.
Python es un lenguaje scripting para aplicaciones de alto nivel, PHP es un lenguaje cuya aplicacion principal es para servidores de Web, y Linux es un sistema operativo. Ninguno de los tres es un lenguaje de programacion para sistemas embebidos popular, que yo sepa. Como lenguaje para sistemas embebidos, pues depende del tipo de aplicacion, pero hasta donde yo se los mas fuertes son C y 'sus parientes', C# y C++.


----------



## Scooter (May 30, 2018)

Linux no es un lenguaje de programación, es un sistema operativo
Depende del concepto "embebido", porque un SOC de un solo chip a varios GHz y varios GB de ram varios GB de flash ¿Es un sistema embebido? ¿O solo nos referimos a micros de 8 bits 8 Mhz y 8kB de memoria?

No tengo muy claro que es que.
En principio, aprender C siempre es útil.


----------



## ilcapo (May 30, 2018)

ah perdon la ignorancia, me va quedando mas claro, ahora por ejemplo en Buenos Aires en el sistema de transporte SUBE se utiliza un equipo para el pago, el programa que lleva esta hecho en linux me dijieron,,, pero como es eso si me dicen ustedes que linux no es un lenguaje de programacion ?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2018)

Hola





ilcapo dijo:


> ah perdon la ignorancia, me va quedando mas claro, ahora por ejemplo en Buenos Aires en el sistema de transporte SUBE se utiliza un equipo para el pago, el programa que lleva esta hecho en linux me dijieron,,, pero como es eso si me dicen ustedes que linux no es un lenguaje de programacion ?


 Es logica tu confucion ., y se entiende
Primero decinos que o cual cosa queres aprender a programar ., y alli entonces te daremos una orientacion
Chiclau te falto assember ., en tu lista ., pero si es micros lo ideal es C (solo)


----------



## ilcapo (May 30, 2018)

Bueno tomemos el caso de los equipos SUBE me gustaria saber como realizan el software y donde es que lo graban


----------



## papirrin (May 30, 2018)

como te dicen Linux es un sistema operativo no un lenguaje que segun recuerdo esta echo en C, asi que lo mas recomendable es que aprendas C o java... que son los lenguajes con mayor numero de librerias o soporte, para que te des una idea de como funcionan te recomiendo que compres una raspberry PI.. con esas puedes hacer programas en C.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 31, 2018)

Hola, bueno vamos por partes, dijiste Linux, si tomamos como base eso, esa programación se puede realizar bajo Sistema Operativo  Linux, Windows o Mac, (son los más comunes y populares).
Ahora, el chip que traen las tarjetas magnéticas, tiene un software específico para ese chip, como lo tienen todos los fabricantes de chips del mundo.
Si creen que con cualquier lenguaje se programa están equivocados, ya está demostrado en la realidad que siempre es más practico y ventajoso el propuesto por el fabricante.
En resumidas cuentas, primero averiguar que chip tienen las tarjetas, y cual es el lenguaje usado por el fabricante, así se sabrá que compilador usan.
El sistema de grabación, es el mismo que de lectura o sea magnético.


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2018)

@ilcapo Tenes un ejemplo más cercano, no te olvides como mucho antes  que en Buenos Aires en nuestro Córdoba el sistema de transporte se utiliza tarjetas para el pago
Lee esto te ayudara bastante: Sistemas embebidos


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 1, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas, bueno yendo al ejemplo mas cercano subo una imagen de los equipos de cordoba, mi pregunta es con lenguaje entonces que hacen el software que se muestra en pantalla?  y le dan tantas caracteristicas como colores,,,,recuadros,,,bueno de todo lo que tiene, como hacen para mostrar tantas cosas en pantalla, creo que hacerlo en C seria muy complejo


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 1, 2018)

Si la idea es aprender, todo bien. Si quieres recargar la S.U.B.E. ( SUBE ) de modo "ilegal", vas mal.
Las tarjetas mayormente utilizan un chip junto a una memoria y una antena (la cual hace las veces de generador de energia). Utilizando tu smartphone con alguna aplicacion de NFC, quizas puedas leer algun dato, pero todo depende de la frencuencia de trabajo y demas.
Quizas algun lector de RFID y Arduino puedas leer mas datos.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 1, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si la idea es aprender, todo bien. Si quieres recargar la S.U.B.E. ( SUBE ) de modo "ilegal", vas mal.
> Las tarjetas mayormente utilizan un chip junto a una memoria y una antena (la cual hace las veces de generador de energia). Utilizando tu smartphone con alguna aplicacion de NFC, quizas puedas leer algun dato, pero todo depende de la frencuencia de trabajo y demas.
> Quizas algun lector de RFID y Arduino puedas leer mas datos.



Hola amigo la verdad que no me interesa la recarga de tarjetas o como funciona el RFID sino lo que consulte en la pregunta (sobre el software) El ejemplo es solo un ejemplo pero puede ser el software de cualquier equipo no especificamente el del ejemplo


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2018)

Puede parecer complejo pero no lo es tanto como parece.

Hay incluso muchisimas librerias disponibles para cosas tales como realizar graficos o menues, incluso en C.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 1, 2018)

Algunas veces utilizan F.P.G.A. , y software propietario, otras utilizan microcontroladores, como los PIC ( de Microchip) o Atmel. Tambien con software propietario.
Los PDA utilizan sistemas operativos mas complejos, como Windows, Linux, o algun derivado.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 1, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola amigo la verdad que no me interesa la recarga de tarjetas o como funciona el RFID sino lo que consulte en la pregunta (sobre el software) El ejemplo es solo un ejemplo pero puede ser el software de cualquier equipo no especificamente el del ejemplo


insisto... compra una raspberry pi.. te sorprenderas lo "sencillo" que es aprender con ese tipo de plataformas. no es que ese SUBE este echo con raspberry pero la idea es la misma... incluso puedes entender como funcionan los smarthphones y muchas cosas que se desarollan con IoT... lenguajes no precisamente C... tambien puedes tomar como opcion Java que es un lenguaje menos de picar piedra.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 1, 2018)

Bueno entonces,,,, las empresas o fundaciones como Raspberry como hacen su sistema operativo Raspian ? Estuve viendo y si no lei mal el Raspian se  programa en Linux. Pero ustedes me dicen que Linux no es un lenguaje de programacion sino un sistema operativo. Esto vuelve a mi primer pregunta,, entonces se puede programar en Linux ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> Estuve viendo y *si no lei mal* el Raspian se programa en Linux.


Si, leiste pal pomo. Raspbian ES UN LINUX, no se "programa en Linux"
Te recomiendo que antes que sigamos dando vueltas para que entiendas, uses Google para buscar y leer sobre LINUX. Una vez que entiendas eso podemos seguir hablando de lenguajes de programación.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 1, 2018)

Bueno pero al final nadie dijo como lo hacen


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 1, 2018)

Como se hace?
Es más fácil de lo que parece.
Hacer menús , cajas de texto mandar archivo y modificar imágenes en mapas de bits en C como Dev C. Es muy complicado.
Pero si tienes un IDE amigable como el de visual studio. Es como usar powerpoint arrastras cuadros, cajas de texto , botones y funciones de red ,etc.

Y le picas 2 veces al winform y te sale el código fuente listo para meterle mano.

Es muy fácil.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 1, 2018)

Hola ., vuelvo a incistir ., averigua  cual es el chip de la tarjeta .,  si no lo que hagas o estudies es inutil
Para que te funcione ., tiene que ser el mismo que usan ., y NO otro
Te voy a hacer una analogia para que entiendas v., y en este ejemplo  vamos a suponer que la tarjeta SUBE es la memoria SD o sea esta  
 Bueno ., vos podes grabar por ejemplo una foto que tenes en la compu ., y esa compu ., puede andar bajo sistema operativo window ., linux o mac  (eso no importa el asunto es que se pueda leer y guradar/sacar datos )
Y despues por ejemplo la queres guardar en un celular ., que puede ser un sansung con sistema operativo android 
Entonces sacas la memoria que guarda la foto la colocas en el celu y alli buscas la foto 
Vos estas encarando las cosa mal .,desde el principio ., no importa si la ves la tarjeta SUBE .,en una compu o en un lector/escritor ., en el colectivo 
 tarjeta es mas compleja que una memoria SD ., (que si no tuviera formateado los clusters ., no la lerias en ningun lado jajajajaja) 
Porque tenes un microchip ., donde por ejemplo tenes el aceso a datos de usuario o otrs datos ETC., eso por lo general estan cifrados o emcriptado
O sea para que el sistema sea polivalente y universal ., vuelvo a insistir ., TENES QUE AVERIGUAR QUE CHIP TIENE LA TARJETA  .,
Espero haber acalrado las cosas ., desde otro lado


----------



## papirrin (Jun 1, 2018)

linux es un sistema operativo con codigo abierto modificado y echo por miles de colaboradores en todo el mundo... puedes baja el codigo fuente de la pagina de linux. y lo puedes modificar en codigo C para PC o MAC y haces tu propia distro.... ahora hay versiones de  C o java para usarlos en otras pplataformas diferentes a una pc como es el caso de la rapberry que como te dicen es un linux modificado para que trabaje bajo un procesador ARM... suponiendo que ese SUBE trabaje con linux, puede que lo hayan programado en una PC o en un compilador especifico para una plataforma con arquitectura diferente... en pocas palabras hay un compilador para cada tipo de arquitectura... ya sea windows, linux o cualquier otro SO....


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 1, 2018)

Hola  ., lo basico es saber que chip o micro tiene la tarjeta ., en base a eso se ve que  compilador usa y bajo que sitema operativo ., o sea son supociciones ., no certeza la que usoa  especificamente ., 
Podemos suponer un monton dde medios de lectura y escritura ., pero de nada sirve .,  si no sabemos que lenguaje usa
La clave es la tarjeta ., y que tiene ., las demas supociciones son todos  desvarios o fruta  ., se entiende o no


----------



## pandacba (Jun 1, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si la idea es aprender, todo bien. Si quieres recargar la S.U.B.E. ( SUBE ) de modo "ilegal", vas mal.


De que le serviría si vive en Córdoba, La Red Bus existe en esta ciudad desde hace mucho años,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 1, 2018

@ilcapo, la pantalla es lo menos complicado, ya que es una pantalla que trabaja en modo gráfico, fácilmente manejable por cualquier micro.
Lo más importante en un sistema como RED BUS, es el sistema de lectura de la tarjeta sin contaco (la tarjeta es básicamente una memoria) y el equipo del colectivo es básicamente un terminal recolector de datos, por lo que lo otro importante es almacenar esos datos en forma fiable, tener en cuenta que guarda todas las operaciones realizadas durante toda la jornada de trabajo, tiene a su vez una impresora para el segundo pasaje en adelante y para, imprimir la tira que utilizan los inspectores y digamos una especie de "Z" cuando cada chofer termina su jornada, y un "Z" para la empresa con todos los movimientos del día de la unidad, por o que es importante grabar  hora día, los datos del chofer, los datos del inspector etc etc


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> Bueno pero al final nadie dijo como lo hacen


Y que querés que te digan si no tenés NPI de lo que estás preguntando?
Has hecho una mezcla entre sistemas operativos, lenguajes de programación y tarjetas RFID que nadie entiende de que corno estás hablando...y así pretendes que alguien te "diga como se hace" ?
Psssssssssssssss......


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 2, 2018)

Hola 





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que querés que te digan si no tenés NPI de lo que estás preguntando?
> Has hecho una mezcla entre sistemas operativos, lenguajes de programación y tarjetas RFID que nadie entiende de que corno estás hablando...y así pretendes que alguien te "diga como se hace" ?
> Psssssssssssssss......


 jajajajaja en definitiva es lo mismo que digo yo jajajaja
Pero usted fue mas claro profe ., NPI jajajajajajajaja muy claro y consiso  jajajajaja


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 2, 2018)

Lo que pasa es que *ilcapo* quiere que le digan como "hacer" su propio SO basado en Linux -en realidad UNIX, Linux es un SO derivado de UNIX.

Amigo *ilcapo*, realizar un sistema operativo requiere de algo más que pedir/preguntar cómo lo hacen; para serte sincero no hay una manera única de crear/modificar un SO.  Como muchos te han comentado, Linux/UNIX está programado en *Lenguaje C*, y éste gracias a los diferentes *compiladores* que existen se puede escribir/programar desde cualquier *Sistema Operativo* (llámese Windows, Linux, MacOS, Oracle, etc, etc, etc.)



ilcapo dijo:


> Bueno pero al final nadie dijo como lo hacen


¿Cómo se hace un SO?, no hay una respuesta para eso. Busca en foros de Linux (Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, RedHat, etc), ahí puedes obtener información de *cómo modificar un kernel de Linux*.

Saludos, y espero poder haber aclarado tus dudas.


----------



## israel24961 (Jun 2, 2018)

ilcapo, quieres todo en la boca y masticado.
Esto requiere tiempo:
Intento hacer un breve resumen.
Los microcontroladores se programan con language "máquina" que los humanos leemos como assembly.
Tú puedes crear algo así como un traductor, tú escribes por ejemplo:
*int i=0;
i++;*
Y el "traductor" lo traducirá a algo por el estilome he ahorrado la reserva de espacios del stack )
*mueve  i_pointer,R12
suma  R12, 1
mueve R12,i_pointer*
Con ese traductor podrías crear un programa que hablase con un periférico del microcontrolador, por ejemplo, Watchdog y algún GPIO.
Ahora bien, podrías crear un programa en assembly que active el registro de dicho pin, active las interrupciones, el modo de Pull del pin.
Y a su vez utilizar el watchdog para resetearlo por ejemplo si quieres reiniciar tu dispositivo si dicho pin se activa, o atender otras interrupciones.
Es decir, dicho "traductor" te ayuda a crear programas más rápido y sin sacrificar rendimiento.
Ahora bien, puedes crear un sistema operativo tú mismo, algo así como una librería con procesos.  Estos procesos pueden ser autómatas.
*Ni intentes escribir un sistema operativo, ni busques sobre ello. Es demasiado para casi cualquier persona, lo pongo para que no gastes tu tiempo.*
Pues Linux es un sistema operativo, con control de procesos, reparte tiempo de procesamiento a cada uno, tiene un interfaz con las interrupciones del microcontrolador, infinidad de cosas.
Este Linux, junto con las librerías GNU, y entre otras cosillas se juntan para crear una "distro", la que tu mencionas Raspberry es una de ellas.

Esto es una simplificación lo más corta y muchos la encontrarán insultante (yo mismo).
No puedes pretender que te lo expliquen todo, y menos en foros. Busca algún libro, cualquiera de amazon vale. Digo libro porque la mayoría de cursos gratuitos son menos estructurados.
Puedes practicar C en Windows, Herramientas de programación de C y C++ | Visual Studio . Cambias el nombre .cpp por .c y listo.
Te diría qué tendrías que investigar para hacer funcionar un RFID pero creo que no es lo que necesitas.

EDIT: No respondo enfadado, simplemente que creo que sería más productivo que un libro o una guía te lleve de la mano a descubrir lo que quieres.


----------



## peperc (Jun 2, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si la idea es aprender, todo bien. Si quieres recargar la S.U.B.E. ( SUBE ) de modo "ilegal", vas mal.
> Las tarjetas mayormente utilizan un chip junto a una memoria y una antena (la cual hace las veces de generador de energia). Utilizando tu smartphone con alguna aplicacion de NFC, quizas puedas leer algun dato, pero todo depende de la frencuencia de trabajo y demas.
> Quizas algun lector de RFID y Arduino puedas leer mas datos.


y si desde el vamos se piensa lo peor siempre....
que mal vamos.

decime, te parece rentable el estudiar todo un lenguaje de programacion solo para recargar la sube ?? .
de verdad ??

si me dijeses que quiere saber como se programa un cajero automatico vaya y pase... pero  ¿ de verdad te parece tirarle esa porqueria ???

ni entres a mirar temas de "temporizadores" que en seguida vas a acusarlso de terroristas mete bombas....

pensa un poquito, dale, PENSA.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2018)

@peperc, en donde en todo el hilo @ilcapo dijo que pretende recargar una tarjeta sube? donde leíste eso?
Por otro lado de que le sirve si vive en Córdoba, donde esta el sistema Red Bus que ya tienes varias décadas funcionando?
Lo que pregunto como se hace los recuadros y demás que aparecen en la pantalla gráfica, de echo puso una imagen del Sistema Red Bus de Córdoba, donde seguro cada día cuando toma un colectivo ve lo que aparece en pantalla.
Lo que estas contestando no responde a su pregunta, más bien estas respondiendo en base a una interpretación errónea de otro forista que por querer hacer futurología no presto atención a las preguntas concretas y terminan respondiendo cualquier cosa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 3, 2018



ilcapo dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, bueno yendo al ejemplo mas cercano subo una imagen de los equipos de cordoba, *mi pregunta es con lenguaje entonces que hacen el software que se muestra en pantalla? y le dan tantas caracteristicas como colores,,,,recuadros,,,bueno de todo lo que tiene, como hacen para mostrar tantas cosas en pantalla, creo que hacerlo en C seria muy complejo*


----------



## Scooter (Jun 3, 2018)

En mi retorcida mente también ha aparecido la imagen de la recarga gratuita, cosa que efectivamente no ha nombrado ilcapo.
Aparte de eso el planteamiento general del hilo me resuta muy difuso desde el principio.


----------



## peperc (Jun 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> @peperc, en donde en todo el hilo @ilcapo dijo que pretende recargar una tarjeta sube? donde leíste eso?
> Por otro lado de que le sirve si vive en Córdoba, donde esta el sistema Red Bus que ya tienes varias décadas funcionando?
> Lo que pregunto como se hace los recuadros y demás que aparecen en la pantalla gráfica, de echo puso una imagen del Sistema Red Bus de Córdoba, donde seguro cada día cuando toma un colectivo ve lo que aparece en pantalla.
> Lo que estas contestando no responde a su pregunta, más bien estas respondiendo en base a una interpretación errónea de otro forista que por querer hacer futurología no presto atención a las preguntas concretas y terminan respondiendo cualquier cosa
> ...


panda, yo no respondi a il capo...

dejate de meterte, siempre lo haces y mal.

el otro usuario arranco "mal pensando " ( dj t3) sin motivo y eso me parecio mal.
por que no lees.
de veras, yo no me metere en tus respuestas, pero vos no te metas en las mias, si algo no te parece , avisa al moderador, pero siempre estas en la misma.
y siempre sos vos "panda" .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 3, 2018



Scooter dijo:


> En mi retorcida mente también ha aparecido la imagen de la recarga gratuita, cosa que efectivamente no ha nombrado ilcapo.
> Aparte de eso el planteamiento general del hilo me resuta muy difuso desde el principio.


 es que il capo esta preguntando algo  y bien.
nadie debe ser "mal pensado" es un colega.

y se ve que no sabe de programacion, a mi me pasa igual, y en vez de explicarle con paciencia le salen con cualquiera.
unos con que vaya a google y otros que quiere hacer alguna estafa....
y otros como panda, lee como quiere y me acusa de algo que no hice .
al final, no entiendo para que es el foro .


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2018)

Por lo que voy entendiendo a ilcapo, que posiblemente ya se asusto o tiene otras ocupaciones, creo que ya le puede ir entendiendo porque todas nuestras respuestas son mas o menos similares vistas desde varios puntos de vista... no creo que su intención sea fabricar y competir con ese SUBE... ese sistema no solo es aplicado a al cobro de autobuses, si se esta haciendo muy popular... tanto que compañias como Cocacola por mencionar una lo estan aplicando... de echo los smartphones mediante NFC tiene una caracteristica similir, pagar sin dinero.en su momento tuve la misma inquietud que el... y no es tan dificil de que realice un proyecto si empieza con plataformas como Arduino o la Rasp. (esa es mi opinion)


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Solo fue un aviso de lo serio del foro.
Ademas creo que fui el unico que le dijo cómo funcionan y lo que necesita para hacerlo andar. Al menos yo trate de ayudarlo y no lo mande a Google, o le dije que no se podia.
Me parece de mal gusto lo que comentaron en contra mio.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2018)

no entiendo para que es el foro


peperc dijo:


> al final, no entiendo para que es el foro .


hay un texto en algun lado que explica la vision del foro... dale una buscada... hace tiempo que lo lei pero no recuerdo textualmente que dice... en pocas palabras el foro es para que entre todos nos apoyemos para aprender electronica.
es claro que cada quien tendra su forma de apoyar... desde decirnos que no tenemos la mas remota idea y que nos dediquemos a otra cosa, que busquemos en google o hasta llevarnos de la mano hasta realizar un proyecto...

para mi lo que no se vale es que cualquier comentario no tan bueno lo tomemos personal.


----------



## peperc (Jun 3, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Solo fue un aviso de lo serio del foro.
> Ademas creo que fui el unico que le dijo cómo funcionan y lo que necesita para hacerlo andar. Al menos yo trate de ayudarlo y no lo mande a Google, o le dije que no se podia.
> Me parece de mal gusto lo que comentaron en contra mio.



esas cosas de la vida.... asi es la gente.
te parece de mal gusto lo que comente acerca de tu comentario ?? 
pero tu comentario no te parecio de mal gusto ? el cuestionar a un colega acerca de el uso ??

que cosa, no ? usa los mismos lentes para juzgar a los demas que el que usas para juzgarte a ti mismo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 3, 2018



papirrin dijo:


> no entiendo para que es el foro
> 
> hay un texto en algun lado que explica la vision del foro... dale una buscada... hace tiempo que lo lei pero no recuerdo textualmente que dice... en pocas palabras el foro es para que entre todos nos apoyemos para aprender electronica.
> es claro que cada quien tendra su forma de apoyar... desde decirnos que no tenemos la mas remota idea y que nos dediquemos a otra cosa, que busquemos en google o hasta llevarnos de la mano hasta realizar un proyecto...
> ...



entiendo , es asi, esta perfecto que nadie tiene obligacion , eso es asi.
si uno no quiere responder es obvio que no tiene obligacion.
pero , a veces veo , reiteradamente a gente y respuestas.
y mira que no soy de querer confrontar, entro un rato y listo, no quiero problemas.
pero se vuelve reiterativo.
y si no lo señalo, pues sigue.

Por otro lado, mira yo hace poco tambien pregunte algo muy "tonto " para el que sabe, pero yo no lo se.
y tambien me mandaron a google o a no se donde.
a ver:
seguro es que hay distintos niveles de conocimiento , pero un señor que sabe mucho , que no este paseando por el foro mandando a los demas a san google.
si le parece preguntas tontas que las pase de largo y listo.
quizas aparezca alguien mas nuevo , que ya tuvo esa duda y tenga mas paciencia para darle esa mano al que la necesita.

yo de programacion tampoco tengo claro conceptos muy basicos, soy de otra epoca.
y te dire la verdad, ya tengo visto para anotarme en un curso , que es dentro de unos meses, y ahi ire de a pasos, y calladito.... y con paciencia.
por que se que en foros, NO va la cosa.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2018)

A ver, sin ánimo de caldear el ambiente:
Hay un tipo de preguntas, que desde un cierto (o absoluto) inicio liado y confuso, exigen una respuesta concreta a una pregunta que no tiene una respuesta.
Si hubiese El_lenguaje de programación, se estudiaría solo uno y se usaría para todo.
Si hay muchos es porque según para que y cómo se usa uno u otro. No existe La_Respuesta.

Ejemplo automotriz: Un señor pregunta por ruedas mezclando ruedas con volantes porque son redondos pero exige que se le diga La_Rueda que tiene que comprar.
Si existen diferentes tipos de cubiertas, de llantas, de dibujos etc es porque hay diferentes tipos de conducción y de usos y no se puede dar La_Respuesta.

Si es o no es ayudar el decir que las ruedas y los volantes no son lo mismo aunque se monten en un coche y sirvan para conducir... Yo creo que sí que es ayudar.
Decir que depende del uso el tipo de rueda también es ayudar.


----------



## peperc (Jun 5, 2018)

que quieren que les diga ??
no es tema de caldear nada, no va eso, no da para caldear nada.
hace rato que he aceptado que asi funciona el ser humano, decia el otro dia en un programa un neurologo que el ser humano no acepta el cambiar de idea, su idea la sostiene contra toda logica y asi funcionamso todos.

aca se gasta mas energia en discutir estas cosas  que en explicar bien.,
yo, no entendia el concepto de " literal"  y bueno, como eso mil mas.

que les cuesta explicar que es un programa y que un no se que ?? 
USTEDES no entienden que otros no entienden.
como para mi muchas cosas me son obvias, pues otros para entenderlas se les tiene que hacer la analogia de el agua ( tension , corriente, etc) .
y es asi.

ya les digo se gasta muchisima mas energia en sostener las excusas que en disipar las dudas.
" no gusta" explicar obviedaddes ( para ustedes) , pues hay soluciones.
este es un foro como tantos que es un mar de letras, para sacar algo util hay que leer un monton .
y si preguntas, pues nada.. 
alguna si y muchas no , se ve en muchos temas.
quien quiere verlo lo ve.

hagan tutoriales, si tienen ganas y si alguien pregunta de algo , pues lo mandan ahi con todo el amor de el mundo , y si no quieren , pues nada.

pero USTEDEES NO ENTIENDEN por mas inginieri que sean  como es la cosa.
lo que para el que fue todos lso dias a clases durante años es una obviedad, para otro que no siguio ese camino no lo es.
y ?? ..
lo mandan a freir churros ?? 

y bueno, no quieren interpretar lo que digo ?? , de veras, no hay probelmas, a mi me da igual.
cierren filas como el el colegio y respondan me que las normas que el espiritu, que la esencia, que los de afuera no se gastan y todo lo que quieran, TIENEN RAZON , y vayan felices.
la ganaron ustedes.
por mi esta ok.

pero siguen sin comprender a "el otro" y ya lo he visto en varias respuestas y no mias.
que se le va a hacer??.. hay cosas peores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> ya les digo se gasta muchisima mas energia en sostener las excusas que en disipar las dudas.
> " no gusta" explicar obviedaddes ( para ustedes) , pues hay soluciones.
> este es un foro como tantos que es un mar de letras, para sacar algo util hay que leer un monton .
> y si preguntas, pues nada..
> ...


Veamos:

Si hay que leer mucho y no quieren leer nada, no es nuestro problema, es problema del que pregunta si es que en realidad quiere satisfacer sus dudas o desconocimiento. Si quiere que alguien le dé todo cocinado, ese "alguien" lo sabe por que leyó muuuuchooooo, lo estudió y tuvo que demostrar que lo sabía frente a un tribunal examinador que sabía muuucho mas que él, así que no venga acá a decir "explicámelo por que quiero saberlo, no quiero leer y esto es un foro para compartir y ñañaña". Si quiere explicación detallada y personalizada, que haga lo mismo que hizo el otro y lo va a lograr... o nó... pero tampoco me importa.

El foro promueve el autoaprendizaje y la autoiniciativa en base a los aportes colaborativos de gente que aporta su conocimiento sin pedir nada a cambio, pero eso no significa que esa misma gente - que no cobra nada por aportar todo lo que sabe - tiene que capacitar a cada trasnochado que aparece por acá. Ese tipo debe mostrar que quiere saber, que ha buscado información para incrementar su conocimiento y que en algún punto se "trancó" y solicita asistencia específica. Ahora, si pregunta por un lenguaje de programación y lo mezcla con sistemas operativos y con el cultivo de perlas y las ganas de volar, eso solo significa que no tiene NPI de lo que está hablando y debe volver a las bases para entender de que se trata la historia.


----------



## chclau (Jun 5, 2018)

Escribo desde la perspectiva de uno de los "privilegiados" que SI tuvo la suerte de poder estudiar en una Universidad.
Entiendo y hasta me acuerdo de lo confuso que puede ser el mundo del software cuando uno aun no entiende nada.
Puede ser que no sepamos ayudar a despejar ese mundo de dudas...

Pero yo creo que mas de una persona lo intento, alguno mandando a san Google y otro hasta escribiendo un extenso aporte sobre como seria la programacion en assembler.

Otros intentaron explicar que no son los graficos lo complicado, y que hay muchas librerias (bibliotecas) de soporte.
Otros mencionaron la diferencia entre sistemas operativos y lenguajes de programacion.

Y por ultimo, y ya varias veces, se le ofrecio al que pregunta lo que yo creo que es la mejor solucion: Comprate un sistema de desarrollo para que veas por vos mismo que hacer recuadros, menues y colores en la pantalla no es tan dificil.

Yo no se que mas se puede hacer. Hablamos de la filosofia de la bicicleta, del ciclismo, de si hay distintos tipos de bicicletas y mil cosas mas. Si no alcanza, cualquier hijo de vecino, si realmente quiere saber lo que es una bicicleta y tiene unos minimos recursos, pues SE COMPRA UNA BICICLETA y A PEDALEAR.

Y si despues pincha una goma y quiere aprender como cambiarla, o como pedalear mejor, o mil cosas mas que ignoro del ciclismo, pues despues de haber pedaleado pregunta en un foro de ciclismo a los ciclistas con experiencia. Pero si entra en el susodicho foro y ni siquiera sabe que una bicicleta tipica tiene cadena y pedales... pues es posible que reciba respuestas no muy cordiales.

Lo mismo con programacion. Hay un millon de maneras de aprender a programar incluso GRATIS, sin siquiera comprar una "bicicleta".
Asi que finishela con la filosofia, el que quiere programar, que empiece a programar. Es la UNICA manera, como pedalear es la unica manera de andar en bicicleta. Podemos estar hablando meses pero si no saliste y te diste un porrazo con la bici no aprendiste un joraca.

Te fuiste a aprender C y en realidad deberias haber aprendido Java? Pues hasta que no pedalees no lo sabras. Igual podrias haberte comprado una bici de ruta y despues entender que preferis una de montaña. Pero si ni siquiera sabes pedalear, no se puede ni siquiera imaginar que hay dos o quince tipos de bicis. Y si aprendiste C, pues por el camino es de esperar que aprendiste PRINCIPIOS de sistemas, de programacion, de diseño, etc., que son mucho mas importantes que la sintaxis de C, y que te permitiran pasar facilmente a Java si esa fuera tu eleccion o necesidad en un momento posterior del aprendizaje.

Menos filosofia y quejas y mas pedalear, que al que empieza a pedalear, aca estamos para ayudarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2018)

Exacto, menos lloros y mas codos.





PD. ¡Sorpresaaaa! La tecla mayúsculas sirve para poner letras mayúsculas (¡Que cosas! ¿Eh?)


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 6, 2018)

La conclusion cual es ? estudiar java ?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 6, 2018)

Armaste la tercera guerra mundial en un par de post. 

Resumen rápido:
- Para PC que requiera entorno gráfico: java, C#, visual basic, python, Qt (que es C++), etc.
- Para PC que requiera bajo nivel para manejar periféricos (que no se pueda realizar en alto nivel), memoria, etc: C++ y C. (Mejor C++)
- Para sistemas embebidos con algún linux (tipo raspberry): java, python, C++ y C. Saber gtk+ y Qt puede ser muy útil.
- Para microcontroladores: assembler, C y C++. (Mejor C)
- Para celulares con android: android studio (java) para alto nivel, C++ para bajo.

Y por cierto, el profe tiene razón.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> La conclusion cual es ? estudiar java ?



Que depende del uso que le vas a dar, la plataforma y algunos parametros mas, estudies uno u otro lenguaje, ya que no todo conviene o se puede usar para uno u otro asunto.
Si quieres algo sobre sistemas operativos (Windows, Linux (y sus distribuciones, incluyendo Android), iOS (Apple), puedes estudiar Java, C, C#, C++, Phyton, Basic, entre otros.
Para microcontroladores (AVR, PIC, etc), puedes estudiar, C, Assembler, Basic.
Para web, PHP, ASP, Javascript, HTML (para maquetar), CSS (para estilos), SQL, entre otros mas

Todo depende de para qué lo vas a emplear.

Yo te recomiendo que empieces con C, como te comentaron, y a la vez Assembler.

Si quieres entender los sistemas, te recomiendo empeices con Arduino que es muy versatil y tiene miles de accesorios y librerias.
Si sabes algo basico de programacion, puedes irte por un Raspberry Pi, éste utiliza Linux (Raspbian, Ubuntu Mate, Windows 10 IoT, LibreElec, etc).

Los aparatos que mencionaste, ya te dije en post anterior lo que llevan dentro y cómo funcionan.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> La conclusion cual es ? estudiar java ?


No, solo es útil Python. El resto está obsoleto y ya no lo usa nadie para nada.
Eso lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 6, 2018)

Bueno gracias pero Python no es java ?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2018)

No.

Si fuera Java se llamaría Java.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> Bueno gracias pero Python no es java ?



Creo que tienes una lijera confuncion con todo ésto de los lenguajes y sistemas operativos.

Como te habian dicho, trata de investigar por tu cuenta sobre los ya nombrados lenguajes de programacion y los sistemas operativos, y luego vuelve a consultar, porque se te esta haciendo un "menjunge" terrible, y no estas entendiend/llegando a ningun lugar.

Lee sobre los lenguajes y sistemas operativos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 6, 2018)

Pero no tiene dificultad si aprendes C.
Es muy similar C++ solo que este tiene clases y es más fácil de usar.
Si sabes C sabes C++ y C# no difieren mucho y Java es muy similar a C# lo mismo que PHP se parecen bastante.
Ahora en microcontroladores C++ se parece al prosesing de Arduino.
Lo que quiere decir que si quieres pasar un programa de Arduino a un pic en C si va a tener un poco de dificultad pero no será imposible.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 7, 2018)

Bueno gracias por los consejos, ya me decidi estudiar Python espero que sirva para algo por si solo y despues no me encuentre que tengo que estudiarme corel draw para que sea util ,,por decir algo raro


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 7, 2018)

Nombre que bárbaro un genio.
 es decisión de uno estudiar algo que es útil para resolver un problema.
No estudiar algo pa ver qué tal y ver si se puede hacer algo util


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> ya me decidi estudiar Python


Bueno....para empezar podés usar este libro que está disponible sin cargo.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 7, 2018)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Nombre que bárbaro un genio.
> es decisión de uno estudiar algo que es útil para resolver un problema.
> No estudiar algo pa ver qué tal y ver si se puede hacer algo util



Yo creo que se esta evadiendo a mi pregunta, en argentina y supongo que ya en muchos paises latinos, hay que estudiar segun las fuentes de trabajo disponibles y la industria del software es lo que esta disponible hoy en dia por lo menos aca, la electronica aplicada ya es obsoleta, lo lamento por los electronicos pero todas las empresas no contratan mas ingenieros electronicos para diseñar circuitos, ahora estan los mecatronicos que estudian solo 2 años y se encargan de tirar la placa china quemada y colocar la nueva ( por 2 mangos ). Por eso a pesar de gustarme mas la electronica y conocer un poco de esto, voy a encarar mis estudios universitarios en programacion de software, me faltan 2 años todavia para eso pero prefiero ir viendolo desde ahora
Si queres buscar un problema a solucionar seria el de encontrar un puesto de trabajo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> ahora estan los mecatronicos que estudian solo 2 años y se encargan de tirar la placa china quemada y colocar la nueva ( por 2 mangos )


No te equivoqués. Los mecatrónicos no son NADA, ni mecánicos, ni electrónicos, ni saben un pomo de nada. La mayoría de esas especialidades son gritos de ahogado de universidades que están perdiendo alumnos y buscan carreras que sean "atractivas" pero con un mercado laboral que es dudoso e incierto, y que finalmente termina compitiendo con las clásicas.


----------



## peperc (Jun 7, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> en argentina y supongo que ya en muchos paises latinos, hay que ..............
> ............



si, es dificil elegir... seguro...
es comenzar un camino y no es como hace 40 años que estudiabas una carrera y listo, tenias el futuro asegurado.
nada que ver hoy.
y mas si tenes ya años de vida y has visto gente que si estudio y se frustro.
encima, ves la parva de vagos que se "acomodaron" en este pais y viven tranquilos ganando lo que vos trabajando de verdad en lo tuyo no ganaras nunca ..... frustra, muchas cosas. 

no es facil, a mi me gusta estudiar, pero es un tema, ojala uno supiese a donde apuntar para tener un futuro tranquilo, casi seguro no seria ni electronica ni informatica.

pero tu haces muy bien en ir adelantandote, muy bien, pero te dare un consejo si te interesa, de tanto leer :
veo que aca y en otros lados los que saben tienen una caracteristica ( me da la impresion) , han aprendido a moverse con soltura en lo que es lenguajes de programacion.
no dudo que algunos aca, como el Dr.extraño si mañana tiene que aprender un lenguaje nuevo de programacion agarre un manual o lo que haya disponible y lo aprenda solo.
NO ES APRENDER UN LENGUAJE es aprender a moverse con soltura con lso lenguajes, ese es el objetivo y mas si estas estudiando alos , calculo que una terciaria.
ese es el opbjetivo .
obvio que haces bien en elegir programas o lenguajes utiles.

un saludo il capo .

PD: yo tenia una conocida que estudio y se quedo, me refiero a que trabajaba con un lenguaje viejo, ya no se usa, pero muchas empresas si lo usan , por que segun me dijeron para sus sistemas va , ademas, con ese lenguaje  no entra un virus ni a palos, ni que lo tires con un balde.
asi que , con el tiempo , todo sirve y se mantiene..... al final, luego de muuucho tiempo si , queda obsoleto.
fijate que incluso hoy hay gente que aun se dedica a valvulas ( en audio y con un poco de verso lo metes como "el sumun de la excelencia) .


----------



## chclau (Jun 8, 2018)

Si tu enfoque principal es buscar algo que te dé salida laboral, lo que yo haría en tu lugar es tratar de averiguar qué es lo que te da hoy salida laboral.

Eso se puede hacer de varias maneras. Preguntando acá como hiciste, fijándote en el diario o en la internet que tipo de perfil de programadores se busca hoy en tu país, etc.

Yo soy ingeniero electrónico y tengo la suerte de trabajar en electrónica, quizá en parte porque no estoy en Argentina donde, coincido con vos, el mercado para los programadores parece ser mucho mas grande que para electrónicos.
Aunque trabajo en electrónica, desde siempre me gustó la programación como hobby. Empecé con Basic cuando las compus eran una cosa graciosa que se conectaba a un TV como monitor y a un grabador de audio para almacenar los programas. Y luego fui aprendiendo otros lenguajes.

Recuerdo que allá por los 80s la gente "seria" en programación decíaa que lo que había que aprender era PASCAL. Probablemente ni sepas qué es eso, yo sí me acuerdo porque el tiempo que "perdí" en aprender ese lenguaje del "futuro" no me lo olvido.

Pascal murió sin pena ni gloria como muchos otros lenguajes que nunca llegaron a nada. Otros lenguajes, como el Basic, tuvieron epocas de gloria e igual murieron. Y eso, a pesar de lo que los expertos hayan dicho. La única diferencia entre un experto y nosotros es que los expertos suelen hacer las cosas a lo grande. Nosotros tenemos éxitos y metidas de pata. Los expertos logran tremendos éxitos pero también cometen tremendas metidas de pata. Sobran los ejemplos. Así que aunque los mayores expertos del mundo te digan que estudies Python... nadie te puede asegurar nada.

Pero por qué te puse que "perdí" el tiempo aprendiendo Pascal, entre comillas? Porque es una verdad a medias. Aprender la sintaxis de Pascal fue una pérdida de tiempo, pero los conceptos de implementación de algoritmos, programación estructurada, uso de subprogramas, etc. etc. etc., son conceptos que existen en todos los lenguajes de una manera o de otra.

Yo no sé si de aca a tres o cinco años te sirva de algo Python para el mercado laboral. Puede que tenga éxito, puede que desaparezca. Pero los conceptos que aprendas de programación usando Python, eso no te lo quita nadie aunque Python desaparezca.

Asi que empezá con Python, y seguí preguntando y averiguando a ver qué te conviene tener en la mano para conseguir laburo cuando llegue ese momento.

En nuestra profesión tenes que aprender toda la vida. Para mí es una bendición, es la razón principal por lo que quiero a esta profesión. Para muchos, es algo parecido a una maldición, y a la primera de cambio se cambian para ser vendedores, jefes, o cualquier otra cosa que los libere del dolor de cabeza de enfrentar los problemas de diseño.

No quiero asustarte, solo prepararte para que no te enojes si en unos años Python no sirve para nada. Lo importante es que aprendas los conceptos y que estés dispuesto a aprender otras herramientas si Python se queda atrás.

Suerte!

Un ultimo consejo: Cuando vayas llegando al final de tus estudios, tratá por todos los medios de conseguir becas o pasantías en empresas, que aceptan tomar estudiantes. Yo en su momento conseguí una, en una empresa del grupo Techint. Me ayudó muchísimo a entrar al mundo laboral. La única manera que yo conozco de conseguir esas becas es estar atento cuando las ofrecen y tener muy buenas notas. Así que estudiá bien y tene muy buenas notas. Aparte de que tener buenas notas tiene una gran correlación con haber aprendido, tener buenas notas es una herramienta muy importante para conseguir tus primeros trabajos.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 8, 2018)

Bueno gracias por los consejos creo que voy a ser profesor de gimnasia, de paso disfruto las montañas y el aire fresco, ademas con la gimnasia vienen los musculos y las mujeres


----------



## chclau (Jun 8, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> Bueno gracias por los consejos creo que voy a ser profesor de gimnasia, de paso disfruto las montañas y el aire fresco, ademas con la gimnasia vienen los musculos y las mujeres


Bueno pero fijate bien lo que elejis, a mi me dijeron que con los musculos inflados la mayoria de lo que pescas son otros hombres con musculos.

No hay profesion perfecta.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 8, 2018)

hago un parentesis en lo filosófico... yo no estoy deacuerdo que phyton sea la mejor opcion... y explico porque... en mi opinion C es la mejor opcion porque como dijeron se puede manipular todo o la gran mayoria, phyton es como que si no se puede hacer lo que quieres estas frito, para mi java es un punto intermedio, no hay que hacerlo tan a pie pero todo es realizable, por ahi alguien dijo que es obsoleto, discrepo totalmente desde que lo bajas te ponen un leyenda diciendo que ese sistema lo usa algo asi como billones de usuarios... y en resumen por mi esta bien que elijan el que mejor les acomode. nada mas que no sea tan musculoso jajaja


----------



## Saint_ (Jun 16, 2018)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno pero fijate bien lo que elejis, a mi me dijeron que con los musculos inflados la mayoria de lo que pescas son otros hombres con musculos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2018)

No te equivoques muchacho, no todo es soft, para que el soft tenga una utilidad es necesario un hardware, el hardware puede existir por si solo, pero el soft no.
Tampoco te confundas con lo que hacen los chinos, en general no desarrollan tecnologias, toman lo que hay y lo hacen más barato y esto no es nuevo
Si lees un poco la historia que dio inicio al echo que hoy nos estemos comunicando con una PC, reside basicamente en el 8080 de intel, pero Zilog otra empresa compro la licencia para fabricarlo y lo lanzo al mercado a un precio altamente competitivo, recuerdo que cuando lo vi en vidriera por vez primera valdría unos 5 australes, algo así como 50 pesos de hoy, comparado con los que salian los 6800 de Motorola era un avismo, no solament lo lanzó a un gran  precio si no que le dio amplio soporte, y se difundio, por todos lasos, Zilog lo llamo Z80 y fue la base de lo que llamarios los primeros ordenadores, como los fueron los Sinclair por ejemplo el ZX81





este tenía un 1k de memoria la que podía ser ampliada de forma externa
Luego lanzo el spectrun de 48K




A este le siguió luego el muy famoso y muy mejorado spectrun de 128K




a este le siguió este otro




Fue una epoca increible hubo infinidad de maquinitas con el Z80 trabajaban con Basic, no existía aún el consepto de sistema operativo, asi que cada fabricante ofrecía su propio Basic
La competencia estuvo dada por el famoso Comodore 16 que utilizaba el 6510 de Rockwell (el ZX)




Luego el Comodore 64




luego vino el 128...




Luego lanzaron esta bestia

La Comodore Amiga la más famosa de toda la línea por su tremenda potencia(para la época) tener procesador de audio dedicado, etc, etc






y esta la amiga 2000




Luego vino el IBM PC, Justo cuando estandarizaron el basic y aparecía el standard MSX de la mano de Microsoft
Un ejemplo en Argentina La Talent 128 MSX





pero el IBM PC había llegado y cambiaría la historia para siempre, pensaron que era una moda y le ordenaron hacer algo similar a la competencia pero mejor con componentes standard sin fabricara ningún semiconductor especial, solo lo que había en el mercado y bueno echaron mano al 8086 y al 8088 y esto salio al mercado





Como ves todo evoluciona y muy rápido, en menos de un lustro el cambio fue vertiginoso y para lograrlo quienes lo hicieron es gente que estudio y mucho

Por tus propias palabras queres estudiar lo menos posible, ese es un gran error, otro gran error es creer que un programador puedes sustituir a un electrónico, esa es la falacia más grande de la historia, todos los programadores cuando empiezan se creen genios, pero cuando van a la práctica el fracaso es total y ¿donde esta la genialidad?

Recuerdo cuando era difícil conseguir un relay a 5V, perdían tiempo buscando y buscando, cuando lo conseguían y ponían en marcha el proyecto Zas!!! funcionaba errático y es algo lógico la programación no puede sustituir el conocimiento de la electrónica, conectar el relay directo a la salida del micro, sin diodo, etc., etc. y hay gente porfiada, que se ha "cocinado varios micros" por ser terco y no querer entender que la programación es una cosa y la electrónica otra.
Eso de que se cambia una placa en china y la cambia un programador, eso, es un cuento chino.
Si no sabes que es lo que esta dañado y como funciona lo podes reemplazar por nada
Te quiero ver en un CNC que falla que venga un programador a querer hacerlo funcionar de nuevo cambiando una placa....... jah!!!!

Yo trabajo en automatización y no he visto mecatrónicos  resolviendo nada......
En mi caso tengo sólidos conocimientos de mecánica, (Se hacer los cálculos de ejes, de resistencia, de vida útil, de materiales y sus tratamientos), hidraúlica (idem que el anterior), neumática(idem anterior) programación de PLC varios y un montón de cosas más. Todo eso requiere años de experiencia y de mucho estudio, estar al corriente de todo lo nuevo que va apareciendo en el mercado leer y leer y seguir estudiando permanentemente.

Quisiera ver un sistema basado en S7 que lo quieran resolver con una plaquita traida de china......

Un caso reciente, de una autopartista nacional de resortes, una de las CNC de origen chino dejaron de funcionar varias cosas, el fabricante ya no la hace más y no hay ninguna plaquita milagrosa que la salve, salvo diseñar un nuevo sistema a medida(obviamente sabiendo muy bien que es y como lo  hace.....)

Por último(aunque hay mucho más) algo que no te ha quedado  para nada claro, un sistema embebido es para una aplicación particular y nada más, si desarrollas un soft para una cafetera inteligente, no te servirá para un lavarropas por ejemplo, es decir son sistemas dedicados,
Poniendo el ejemplo que vos pusiste del sistema de transporte, el que se hizo en Córdoba no sirve para el sistema de la CABA y viceversa....
Por otro lado para el ejemplo que tiene que atender varias cosas hay que determinar el uso o no de un sistema operativo o no, en tal caso cual y programar las cosas para ese sistema operativo, lo que implica un buen conocimiento del mismo.....
Con solo estudiar Phyton te quedas muy pero muy corto para lo que querés hacer, si no aprndes C y el assembler estas al horno, no tenes futuro, sin esfuerzo y sin estudio no se llega muy lejos y por tu postura veo que terminaras siendo profesor de gimnasia en una escuela primaria......
Nada se consigue sin esfuerzo y mucha dedicación.... y obvio mucho pero mucho estudio y ojo un ingeniero luego que sale del claustro universitario debe seguir estudiando hasta el fin de sus días.........


----------



## osmar20 (Oct 26, 2018)

Soy nuevo y quisiera que  me dieran tips de como realizar buenas programaciones así como libros de arduino que me recomienden.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 26, 2018)

Pues libros como tal de Arduino no creo.
Puedes aprender programación en C que es lo que hoy en día se programan la mayoría de los microcontroladores, y aprender a hacer funciones, usar cadenas de caracteres para hacer tramas de datos.
De ahí puedes aprender la programación MISRA C ahí es cuando aprendes a programar en modo ordenado y genérico.
Hay varias bibliografías para programación en C es el mismo de las PC te sirve para aplicarlo en los microcontroladores y obviamente verás que Arduino no es la última Coca-Cola del desierto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2018)

Fijate acá:
Programming style - Wikipedia
Coding conventions - Wikipedia
En el segundo tenés una parva de links con convenciones y estilos de codificación.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 26, 2018)

Como toda cosa aprendes a los tumbos y luego vas mejorando, la vida misma te lo enseña
Cuando empiezas a dar los primeros pasos, hay inestabilidad, sin dirección, hasta que dominas las piernas y luego con los años podras hacer maravillas coreográficas si te entrenas.
Aprender a andar en Bici, aprender a andar en una patineta, aprender a patinar sobre ruedas o sobre cuchillas para hielo, aprender esquiar, aprender a nadar, y podría seguir.
Esto es lo mismo, primero aprende a hacer alguna cosas, utiliza un editor que te permita tabular y que coloree la sintaxis, todo se apende de a poco, nadie se pone hoy a programar y mañana es un experto, hay un largo camino que recorrer lleno de caídas y golpes, cuantos más superes estas contingencias más lejos llegaras.

Pero ten en cuenta unas cosas, el software sin el hardware nada es.
Programar micros, cualquiera sea el tipo y en en lenguaje que sea tiene un campo de aplicación que es la electrónica y si esta no se conoce no se aprende, te limitara y podra llegar a ser una barrera insalvable.

Se ve en el foro, que la mayoría que le puso solo enfasis a la programación creyendo que el resto es soplar y hacer botella, se han estrellado a 1200Km/h contra el peñon  de Gibraltar.
El día que quieren hacer andar un simple moorcito o un relay, no funciona y les ha pasado a todos lo que han echo programación primero.
En cambio los que ya traen una larga experiencia en electrónica de muchos años, implementar esos simples ejemplos ha sido juego de niños


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Oct 26, 2018)

Lee código de otras personas.

Cuanto más código leas, aprenderás a distinguir el bueno del malo, porque el primero será mucho más fácil de leer y mantener que el segundo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2018)

Un libro está bien, pero es como aprender a nadar leyendo un libro.
Una vez vista la teoría hay que echarse a la piscina.


----------



## MauroSL (Jun 26, 2020)

Gente, buen dia. En el instituto conoci los pic y los conoci en ASM, despues de que termine la carrera empece por mi cuenta en XC. Queria consultarles si es mejor que vuelva a ASM o me mantenga en XC? 
En cuanto a recomendacion de ustedes, que me dirian? 
Hoy en dia estoy empezando con el 16F873A (un poco viejo), y la informacion que hay en el datasheet es en ASM.. desconozco si los de ahora siguen usando ASM u otro lenguaje (Como XC y CCS C compiler). 
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2020)

El asembler solo se usa, en la actualidad, para pequeñas porciones de código con requerimientos muuy específicos.
Cualquier programador "inteligente" de sistemas embebidos usa el lenguaje C y multiplica la velocidad de desarrollo de software por un par de millones de veces.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 26, 2020)

MauroSL dijo:


> Hoy en día estoy empezando con el 16F873A (un poco viejo), y la información que hay en el datasheet es en ASM.
> Desconozco si los de ahora siguen usando ASM u otro lenguaje (Como XC y CCS C compiler).


El lenguaje de programación es independiente de lo que se graba en el microcontrolador, que finalmente es el archivo .hex
Por obvias razones, al programar en ensamblador se logra compilar archivos .hex de menor tamaño, sin embargo los microcontroladores actuales ya están optimizados para usar compiladores de C.

Por ejemplo: La series 12F18, 16F18, F18, F32 o dsPIC.


Programar en C tiene muchas ventajas, la más conveniente es poder realizar programas complejos con menor código.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Programar en C tiene muchas ventajas, la más conveniente es poder realizar programas complejos con menor código.


Y en mucho menos tiempo...


----------



## MauroSL (Jun 26, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y en mucho menos tiempo...


Perfecto, muchas gracias a los dos! 
*D@rkbytes* y* Dr. Zoidberg*

Entonces me mantengo en XC


----------



## Meta (Jul 2, 2020)

Con este libro pequeño, estoy aprendiendo C y C++. No te quedes solo con C. 






Eso si, también con C#, haces mucha más en menos tiempo, menos jaleo mental. Lo bueno de todo, es saber los dos.

Ya que C# con ciertos programas te pueden ver el código fuente y en C/C++ cuesta mucho más. Por eso se aconseja crear dll en C/C++ nativo porque es más difícil saber lo que haz escrito a parte tener más rendimiento y leerlo con cualquier interfaz como en C#.









						Crear una dll en C++ y llamarla con la interfaz C#
					

Crea una dll con Win32 bajo C++ una suma y un texto en forma de mensaje que lo lea desde Visual C#.




					es.slideshare.net
				




Saludos.


----------



## santiagojmartin93 (Jul 9, 2020)

Buenas! Me baje una aplicación hecha en java y anda perfecta para usar con mí placa de desarrollo.  Pero necesito modificar el código de la aplicación java. Por lo que vi me tengo que bajar una máquina virtual para que me haga de intérprete y así correr el código puede ser? Mí única experiencia en C y C++


----------



## Scooter (Jul 9, 2020)

La máquinavirtual ya la tienes porque la aplicación funciona.
Necesitarás un editor, vale cualquiera como el notepad pero preferentemente usa uno que tenga ayudas como el resaltado de sintaxis etc...


----------



## bataman8 (Ago 26, 2022)

Quiero preguntar a la comunidad si este prgrama esta bien deasrrollado. gracias.;
Programa de texto.
Int ( " Lo importante no es saber programación " );
Void Setup () ]
Serial. Begin ( 9600 ) ;
Pinmode ( 2, OUTPUT ) ;
Pinmode ( 2, OUTPUT ) ;
Pinmode ( 3, OUTPUT ) ;
Pinmode ( 4, OUTPUT ( ;
Pinmode ( 5, OUTPUT ) ;
If ( " Lo importante no es saber programar lo importante es lo que significa para nosotros programar " ) ;
Digital Write ( 2, Low ) ;
Digital Write ( 3, Low ) ;
Digital Write ( 4, Low ) ;
Digital Write ( 5, Low ) ;
Gracias. Un Saludo.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 26, 2022)

Está bien


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 26, 2022)

bataman8 dijo:


> Quiero preguntar a la comunidad si este prgrama esta bien deasrrollado. gracias.;
> Programa de texto.
> Int ( " Lo importante no es saber programación " );
> Void Setup () ]
> ...



Si explicar una secuencia de programa es lo que buscas... vas regular... por que como sintaxis te va a dar varios errores al compilar.

Símbolos donde no deben ir o mal ubicados, sentencias incompletas, definiciones erróneas, nombre de funciones mal escritas...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2022)

Está mal


----------

